# Caffeine & co Longford park manchester



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought its worthwhile to mention caffeine & co have opened another branch in Longford park which sits on the borders of chorlton and stretford.popped in a few times now and been impressed each time

They are using squaremile beans and make all there own cakes and bread etc

Had some lovely flat whites from there and only working round the corner today so popped in whilst picking materials up for the job

Barista is nice and friendly had a quick chat with him this morning and he told me hes been away at the barista championships.dont think he quite believed me when I shown him a picture of my mazzer royal i purchased from jeebsy lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent - another place to visit.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> dont think he quite believed me when I shown him a picture of my mazzer royal i purchased from jeebsy lol


What was he saying about it?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I mentioned I purchased a new grinder and he asked which one so shown him on my phone and he said wow you have that at home lol bet he thought I plucked a picture of the net and tried to blag him


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Haha. You definitely lose your sense of perspective after being on here a while


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Haha. You definitely lose your sense of perspective after being on here a while


Sure do mate.i started with a cafetiere and pre ground.i honestly couldn't believe the amount of money people spent when I first joined up,now its the norm


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Haha. You definitely lose your sense of perspective after being on here a while


Ha ha very true....although I always remember the photo of your Royal next to you Mignon.....it looked like a miniature Lego version of the Mignon


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember when I was talking to the Barista at Takk in Manchester not long ago he reacted in a similar way when I told him I had a Mythos at home .


----------

